# Video: "E-Fischen Trave 2006"



## EckernTroll (10. November 2006)

*Elektrofischen in der Trave im November 2006* 

Moin Leude
habe' das mal nicht in "Meerforellenfänge November" reingepackt - hätte nicht so ganz gepasst.
Hier also mal der etwas andere Fang von Meerforellen (und Lachsen!) - ist aber fürn guten Zweck  und sieht prima aus.

Gefischt wurde in Bad Oldesloe und oberhalb von Oldesloe/Zettler Mühle. In diesem Abschnitt hat die Hegegemeinschaft Trave (pdf) am Sonnabend einige Salmoniden entnommen.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (10. November 2006)

*AW: Video: "E-Fischen Trave 2006"*

*KLASSE !*

Schön das noch solche Hege und Pflege geleistet wird.
Da kann ich nur sagen: Hut ab!#6 #6


----------



## gofishing (10. November 2006)

*AW: Video: "E-Fischen Trave 2006"*



MikeFish schrieb:


> *KLASSE !*
> 
> Schön das noch solche Hege und Pflege geleistet wird.
> Da kann ich nur sagen: Hut ab!#6 #6



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen.:m 


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## djoerni (10. November 2006)

*AW: Video: "E-Fischen Trave 2006"*

da sieht man ja mal erfolge nach den ganzen jahren besatz! schön das sich da noch leute ehrenamtlich bemühen


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. November 2006)

*AW: Video: "E-Fischen Trave 2006"*

Moin!

Das eine oder andere Gewässer von unserem Verein könnte das
auch mal gut gebrauchen...

-Wie baut man denn so einen Elektrokescher?
-Leben die Fische danach weiter?
-Darf man das als Verein eingentlich einfach so machen?
(Scheine, Genemigungen usw...)
-Muss man irgendwas beachten?

Vielleicht kannst Du mir da weiterhelfen.

Schöne Grüße

Kai


----------



## EckernTroll (10. November 2006)

*AW: Video: "E-Fischen Trave 2006"*

Moin Kai

Elektrofischen ist keine leichte Sache und erfordert ne Menge Erfahrung. Außerdem sollte man tunlichst die Finger davon lassen, sich selbst einen "Elektrokescher" zu bauen - zumindest, wenn man vorhat noch ein paar Jährchen zu fischen |supergri
Dafür gibt es extra Spezialgeräte, die auch benutzt werden sollten.

Ich bin aber auch kein Experte auf dem Gebiet, habe lediglich das Videomaterial bearbeitet und kenne ein paar Grundlagen vom E-Fischen. Google hilft einem da aber auch recht gut weiter...

Ich rate nur dringend von "Experimenten" ab!!! Frage sonst mal die "alten Hasen" in Deinem Verein, da hat bestimmt schonmal jemand ein E-Fischen mitgemacht.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. November 2006)

*AW: Video: "E-Fischen Trave 2006"*

hmmm ok....
ich stell mir das ein wenig so vor wie die "alte" Methode 
Maulwürfe zu fangen.

Werd mich mal ein wenig belesen und beraten lassen.
Aber die Massen an Weissfisch müssen echt raus.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. November 2006)

*AW: Video: "E-Fischen Trave 2006"*

Könnt Ihr mir trotzdem meine Fragen beantworten? :q

Ein paar Infos hab ich auch schon gefunden:

http://www.asv-nienborg.de/Fachinfos/Elektrofischen/Elektrofischen.html

http://www.electro-fisher.com/elektrofischen.html


----------



## havkat (10. November 2006)

*AW: Video: "E-Fischen Trave 2006"*

Feinstes Arbeiten! #6

Also immer schön die Gefärbten zurücksetzen. 

@Torsk_NI



> Wie baut man denn so einen Elektrokescher



Garnicht. 

Lehrgang, geeignetes Gerät plus Boot und Zubehör. Sonst fliegen dir u. U. die Zahnfüllungen raus, die Haare werden struppelig, du leuchtest im Dunklen und die Fische sind gargekocht.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. November 2006)

*AW: Video: "E-Fischen Trave 2006"*



havkat schrieb:


> Sonst fliegen dir u. U. die Zahnfüllungen raus, die Haare werden struppelig, du leuchtest im Dunklen und die Fische sind gargekocht.



Erzähl weiter wird gerade interessant :q

Ne mal im ernst hab gerade mit dem Vorstand teleniert und die
prüfen mal ob die mich diesem Winter noch auf einen dieser
Lehrgänge schicken können.


----------



## mefohunter84 (10. November 2006)

*AW: Video: "E-Fischen Trave 2006"*

Wirklich absolut genial! #6 

Vielen Dank für dieses tolle Video. :m 

Ach ja. Und wirklich eine ganz tolle und informatieve Seite! #6


----------



## BennyO (10. November 2006)

*AW: Video: "E-Fischen Trave 2006"*

KLasse Aktion. 


Gruß Benny


----------



## gerwinator (10. November 2006)

*AW: Video: "E-Fischen Trave 2006"*

wunderschöne mefos und schöner lax. ich freue mich schon auf das treffen in der ostsee wenn die jungs und mädels wieder "farbe  bekommen haben", sind ja zur zeit ziemlich blass... |supergri 
mich freut das grade für die trave!!
auf das nächstes jahr doppelt soviele schöne fische ihren rogen für den guten zweck spenden können #h


----------



## goeddoek (11. November 2006)

*AW: Video: "E-Fischen Trave 2006"*

Jepp -sauber, Hans #6 

Vielen Dank für den informativen und tollen Film. Der sieht ja richtig professionell aus !Mit schöner Musik   dazu.




Für die Arbeit #6 #6 #6 #6 . Ist schon toll, was die Jungs da auf die Beine stellen.


----------



## EckernTroll (20. November 2006)

*AW: Video: "E-Fischen Trave 2006"*

Habe den Film aus rechtlichen Gründen entfernt.


----------



## Dorschi (20. November 2006)

*AW: Video: "E-Fischen Trave 2006"*

Mist hab ihn nicht gesehen!


----------

